# Visit the Cryptocoryne habitats in Sarawak



## junglemike

In August 2009, two of my Japanese friends (Kobayashii & Osaki) travelled along the coastal road of Sarawak (Malaysian Borneo) to revisit some habitats of _Cryptocoryne _ and searching for new location as well.

First location is to visit the habitat of _Crypt. uenoi_.



















The submerged _Crypt. uenoi_










_Crypt uenoi_ in another river:










The emersed condition.


----------



## junglemike

_Crypt uenoi_










Kobayashii is taking picture of _Crypt. longicauda_.










_Crypt. longicauda_ is very common species in Borneo island.



















The spathe.










The habitat:


----------



## junglemike

This species is the second common species after _Crypt. ciliata_ in Borneo.



















Another location of _Crypt longicauda_ inside a National Park.










Next location is the habitat of _Crypt. auriculata_.










_Crypt. auriculata_ in this area got molted leaves.


----------



## junglemike

The _Crypt_. & its habitat.





































2 species of _Rasbora_ found in that river.










The beautiful river....


----------



## junglemike

Kaboyashii & Osaki....





































Taking picture.










.......TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Stunning pictures! I always enjoy seeing them - one day I'll have to come visit! Keep them coming!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Wow, great pictures.You make me green with envy.


----------



## junglemike

Thanks everyone for viewing....


----------



## junglemike

Then, we headed to Sibu town to rest for a night. The next day, we woke up early to visit _Crypt. lingua_ habitat near Rajang river.










_Crypt. lingua_ population is not big in a river about 30m wide.










We found thousands of them in a ditch near the big river!!!










Most of the leaves are covered by mud. (direct sunlight)










The spathes.










Collecting the pollen.


----------



## junglemike

Photographing the habitat.










There are so many of them!!!



















Then, we went to nearby peat swamp to visit _Crypt. pallidinervia_.



















It is usually grows in blackwater streams / rivers.










The spathe.


----------



## junglemike

The habitat is partially destroyed the forest clearing (+ burning) by the farmer. The Crypt is still fine as long as the blackwater is not drying up in this hot dry season.










Six-banded barb (_Puntius hexazone_) found in the stream.










Also, the hard-lipped barb (_Osteochilus_ sp.)










.....TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## Tex Gal

Love your trip journals. Thanks for bringing us along.


----------



## supasi

Awesome pictures.
One day I may be lucky enough to visit some of these places to see crypts in their natural state.
Really enjoying the pictures Jungle Mike. Keep them coming


----------



## rs79

That's interesting about the lingua seeming to do better on muddy banks and apparantly not caring their covered in mud. I susepected that weird leaf shape was because of some weird adaptation to something. 

And as usual, GREAT pictures.

Thank you!


----------



## junglemike

Thanks everyone....I just came back from a mountain climbing trip (whole week), so I'll post more pictures when I'm free.....


----------



## junglemike

I'm back. Sorry, too busy lately until no time to post the pictures taken in August 2009. Now showing the habiat of _Crypt. bullosa _ which is common in the rivers of central part of Sarawak.










The long rhizomes & roots of _Crypt. bullosa_.










The water level in this river just raised up not long before we visited this river......most of the leaves are melted!


----------



## junglemike

Another habitat of _Crypt bullosa_.


----------



## junglemike

This species is one of the most beautiful aquatic plants in Borneo.




























The bud.










The spathe (flower)



















In one specific location, _Crypt. ciliata _ was found growing not far away from a cluster of _Crypt bullosa_ near freshwater tidal zone.










TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Michael,

Excellent pictures as always, I always enjoy seeing how plants grow in their natural habitat!


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Excellent pictures as always, I always enjoy seeing how plants grow in their natural habitat!


Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Cavan Allen

junglemike said:


> Thanks for viewing.


Thank you! I always enjoy these posts a great deal.


----------



## legomaniac89

That C. bullosa is absolutely SICK! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## ddavila06

loved the pictures, the habitat, would love to have an experience like the one you are having...lucky!!


----------



## junglemike

During this trip, I was lucky to see the spathe of _Crypt yujii _ for the first time in my life!










Different habitat, the colour of the spathe is diffferent. 1st Habitat:





































2nd habitat


----------



## junglemike

2nd habitat




























3rd habitat


----------



## DelawareJim

Wow!!! Fabulous pictures Mike. I really like the twist in the third flower. 

Yujii has got to be one of my favourite Crypt flowers.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## junglemike

Thankyou to everyone for viewing my pictures....


----------



## junglemike

Before we return to Kuching, we found a new location of _Crypt. fusca _ near Seri Aman. _Crypt fusca_ is very common in Kalimantan Barat of Indonesian Borneo but its rare in Sarawak side. So far, this is the second spot where I found this species.

A beautiful river near Seri Aman.










Habitat of _Crypt fusca _ (blackwater peat swamp):


----------



## junglemike

The spathe of _Crypt fusca_




























The flower of _Barclaya motleyi_. This species is found growing together with _Crypt fusca_.


----------



## rs79

Great stuff Mike! Thank you!


----------



## zer0zax

Awesome pictures, thanks so much for taking us on the journey!!


----------



## junglemike

Thanks for viewing. more coming up next....


----------



## FarCanal

Junglemike, this is fantastic work you are doing. The more we get to see and know about some of the native habitats the better. You should start working on a book, I'll buy a copy!


----------



## junglemike

FarCanal said:


> Junglemike, this is fantastic work you are doing. The more we get to see and know about some of the native habitats the better. You should start working on a book, I'll buy a copy!


Maybe 10 years later....


----------



## junglemike

Few months later, I went out with another group of people who were doing research on fish at western Sarawak. during the trip, I found out another location for _Crypt. cordata _var. _zonata_. This species is common in western Sarawak.










The spathe (center):










Water is almost stagnant.










Freshwater swamp; the habitat:


----------



## junglemike

On the first week of November, when I was exploring in a limestone outcrop of Sarawak, I discovered the 2nd location of _Crypt. striolata_ (green form). This is a rare variety of _Crypt striolata_....which only grows in hardwater stream at the foothill of limestone hills.

The limestone outcrop:










_Crypt. striolata_ (green form)




























Growing on limestone rocks.










The habitat.


----------



## rs79

Mike, in the picture above "striolata6-srn1109" it looks like either there's a foot long snail in the photo or the plante are tiny and it's a normal sized snail.

What's up with that?

Interesting plant. Nice find.


----------



## rs79

Michael, Google maps doesn't know where Seri Aman is, but has a Sri Aman that looks about right. Is this correct?


----------



## rs79

If you ever do write a book Michael, here's the cover:










Best regards,


----------



## junglemike

rs79 said:


> Michael, Google maps doesn't know where Seri Aman is, but has a Sri Aman that looks about right. Is this correct?


Yup, that striolata is very tiny. Seri Aman is the new name for Simanggang. I think google earth didn't update it....


----------



## junglemike

rs79 said:


> If you ever do write a book Michael, here's the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,


Cool.


----------



## junglemike

In November 2009, I revisited the habitat of _Crypt. bullosa_ (submerged form)



















The following video clips are captured using my Canon powershotD10:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

You always provide great pictures; now great videos! What I learned from the video is that this crypt seems to grow well where there is a lot of current. It also has a very interesting leaf that sort of reminds me of Madagascar Lace Plant. Thanks again!


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> You always provide great pictures; now great videos! What I learned from the video is that this crypt seems to grow well where there is a lot of current. It also has a very interesting leaf that sort of reminds me of Madagascar Lace Plant. Thanks again!


Welcome.


----------



## NeonFlux

Neat, neat pictures, Micheal


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

Really amazing and inspirational stuff. Love the barbs too.


----------



## junglemike

thanks everyone for viewing my pictures. Now its the rainy season in Borneo....so we have a wet Christmas. Will go back to look for Crypt. next year.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Merry Christmas Mike to you and your family!


----------



## rs79

Ok it's next year. Where are the pics?


----------



## junglemike

Happy New Year to everyone! It's raining everyday here in Borneo...the rainy season will be gone after March, so no outing to look for Crypt. at the moment cos all rivers here are flowing fast & very high water level. I hope there is no flood in this year. (Usually we'll hit by flood in January or February)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

Happy New Year to you too! Stay dry and safe; we will look forward to your pictures in the future!


----------



## rs79

March, aiiieee! We'll have to watch reruns till then


----------



## junglemike

Thanks everyone for the waiting.

I found Crypt. affinis few weeks ago at Peninsular Malaysia. Will post the photos later....


----------



## junglemike

I posted the thread titled "My first field trip in 2010" here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...field-trip-2010-west-malaysia.html#post521704


----------



## junglemike

SpaceToFu said:


> wow, those are some incredible pictures. ^_^


Thanks....


----------



## rs79

Actually Michael what's interesting about the first Bullosa pic here is that it's one of if not the first shot published of a Crypt growing underwater in nature. We always wonder as aquarists what these things look like when they grow in the wild. Now we have a very clear idea of that now.


----------



## junglemike

rs79 said:


> Actually Michael what's interesting about the first Bullosa pic here is that it's one of if not the first shot published of a Crypt growing underwater in nature. We always wonder as aquarists what these things look like when they grow in the wild. Now we have a very clear idea of that now.


Thanks for viewing my photos. 

Last week I found a blackwater river fulled of _Barclaya motleyi _(relative of water lily) but unfortunately, I couldn't find any Crypt. Will go back to explore up river.....


----------



## junglemike

February 15, 2010. It was the 2nd day of Chinese New Year (holiday in Malaysia), I drove 500km to visit my friends in central of Sarawak. The raining season is not over yet....it rains almost everyday and most of the rivers have very high water level.

Nevertheless, I decided to visit some of the habitats of Cryptocoryne on my way to Sibu town from my home in Kuching.

First location is a peat swamp near Pusa, about 3 & half hour hours drive from my home. This is a new location. I found a lot of giant aroid called _Cyrtosperma ferox_ and underneath it is covered by a big clump of aquatic aroid called _Cryptocoryne longicauda_.

Big aroid, _Cyrtosperma ferox_










_Cryptocoryne longicauda_ growing near the big aroid, _Cyrtosperma ferox_ in the swamp:



















Close-up of _Cryptocoryne longicauda_:



















....TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## junglemike

Before the sunset, I went to revisit the habitat of _Cryptocoryne pallidinervia_. The water level was very high, more than 30cm higher than the water level during my last visit about 6 months ago. All of them are submerged in the blackwater; none of them are flowering except producing the seed pods. The leaves are longer and light green colored. Good thing is that the population is bigger....they are flourished in the wet season.

The habitat:










The Crypt. is found submerged in the water:










The plant collected from stream:


----------



## junglemike

The leaf:










Seed pod:










The evening scene of Sibu street after the rain:










The Catholic Cathedral in Sibu:










.....TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## junglemike

Then, the next day, I went to look for _Crypt. yujii_. Due to too much rainfall, all the rivers where I used to find this species are "disappeared" in the high water level. I traveled around the area & found a new location for _yujii_. It's found in a small river which is in the freshwater intertidal zone.

Submerged _Crypt yujii_:



















Some are growing near the bank, in emersed condition:



















The spathe


----------



## junglemike

On the previous day, I went to look for a variable of _Crypt. striolata_ in a jungle stream near Sarikei, but unfortunately, I couldn't find it due to the water was too cloudy after the rainfall.

The small waterfall




























On the following day, I revisited a habitat of _Crypt. striolata_ which the river was dried up during the last dry season. Now, it's full of water, but shallow. All the Crypt. are growing well. None of them died during the river was dried up cod it was covered under the shade of big trees there.

The habitat


----------



## junglemike

Underwater shot:










Close-up :



















Video (taken using my Canon poweshot D10):


----------



## junglemike

On the way back home, I stopped my car at the roadside to check up the habitat of _Crypt. auriculata_.

The habitat:



















I was "greeted" by a small snake at the edge of the stream. It is a painted mock viper (_Psammodynastes pictus_).



















The mock viper and _Crypt. auriculata_:


----------



## junglemike

Close-up of the snake:



















Close-up of Crypt. auriculata


----------



## junglemike

The submerged plants:


----------



## ddavila06

wow, love the snake! great pics!


----------



## junglemike

Thanks davila.


----------



## rjfurbank

Michael--thanks for the incredible pictures and documentation of the crypt. habitat! Really fantastic!

You'll have to capture your adventures and write a book. . .  .


----------



## junglemike

rjfurbank said:


> Michael--thanks for the incredible pictures and documentation of the crypt. habitat! Really fantastic!
> 
> You'll have to capture your adventures and write a book. . .  .


Yup, oneday I will....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

Another set of amazing pictures, thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Another set of amazing pictures, thank you for sharing with us!


Welcome. :slywink:


----------



## totziens

Nice photos, Mike. As usual I am impressed with your photos. I can't wait for more. I am trekking you from one forum to another


----------



## Borko7

Hi Mike, i have been reading you reports for an year! Great photos! Thanks! I am really happy you share with us that biotops.

I have some questions. What other plants can you find in a cryptocotyne habitat? And what is that plant on the river bank?



junglemike said:


>


----------



## junglemike

Few weeks ago, I was revisiting the habitat of Crypt. keei near my home.....


----------



## junglemike

_Crypt. keei_ - underwater shot:










Their habitat is a beautiful place.....


----------



## junglemike

Video taken using Canon powershot D10:


----------



## junglemike

Last weekend (May 16, 2010)...discovered another location of a variety of _Crypt. auriculata_ (mottled leaf) near central Sarawak. The population is very small, only less than 10 plants found at a spot.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

As always your pictures are excellent! I liked the video's as well, sort of a "Fish Eye" view. LOL.


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> As always your pictures are excellent! I liked the video's as well, sort of a "Fish Eye" view. LOL.


Thanks for viewing. More coming up.....


----------



## junglemike

Some video clips uploaded to YouTube:

Cryptocoryne auriculata (part 1)





Cryptocoryne auriculata (part 2)





Cryptocoryne auriculata habitat:





Crypt bullosa habitat:





Crypt bullosa (water plant) from Central Sarawak:





Cryptocoryne uenoi (part 1)





Cryptocoryne uenoi- part 2


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

Great stuff! It helps to know what kind of habitat they come from when I am trying to grow them.


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Great stuff! It helps to know what kind of habitat they come from when I am trying to grow them.


Thanks.....will post more pictures soon....


----------



## junglemike

June 12, 2010. It was a short visit to the habitat of a natural cross hybrid of Cryptocoryne.....it's called C_ryptocoryne_ x_purpurea_. Its probably a cross between _Crypt. cordata_ var. _zonata_ and _Crypt. longicauda_.





































The stream is dried up....but this colony of Crypt. still survive well cos the humidity in the jungle is high:










Not far away, there is a river. There is not Crypt. growing there except the common _Barclaya motleyi_.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

Wow, what a great post! Mike, you are a true resource for all of us! Pictures of the plants in their natural environment that show the substrate, lighting conditions, and spathe (flower) are a great help.

I don't know if you can, but if you had the ability to provide the water conditions as well such as PH, dKH, and dGH at the various sites where you take the pictures it would be a great help as well.

Keep up this good work Mike, we appreciate what you are doing!


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Wow, what a great post! Mike, you are a true resource for all of us! Pictures of the plants in their natural environment that show the substrate, lighting conditions, and spathe (flower) are a great help.
> 
> I don't know if you can, but if you had the ability to provide the water conditions as well such as PH, dKH, and dGH at the various sites where you take the pictures it would be a great help as well.
> 
> Keep up this good work Mike, we appreciate what you are doing!


I'm lazy to measure the water parameter....cos when I'm going into the jungle, there are too many things to photograph, besides Cryptocoryne.


----------



## junglemike

When I walked further up the river, I found a few streams....and I found Crypt. striolata!!!

The river.










A pool exposed to full sunlight. Here I found sun loving water plants such as Blyxa & hair grasses....










A pool in the jungle:


----------



## junglemike

The jungle stream:










In the shallow part of the stream, I found a small population of _Crypt. striolata_. This species is endemic to Borneo:




























The spathe (flower):



















The opened seed pod:


----------



## HeyPK

Mike, 

Are you growing any crypts in aquaria? If so, what kinds of substrate and fertilization are you using?


----------



## rs79

(Tom Barr voice)
"They're weeds, feed and gas properly and you'll throw more away than you could use" (/end Tom Barr voice)


----------



## HeyPK

Thank you, Mr. Barr. Mike?


----------



## Minsc

Great photos as always! Thanks so much for posting these, it really gives perspective on how far these plants are from their natural home in our little glass boxes.


----------



## junglemike

HeyPK said:


> Mike,
> 
> Are you growing any crypts in aquaria? If so, what kinds of substrate and fertilization are you using?


I just mixed up the sand & aqua soil (black African soil) for Crypt from fast flowing stream....& for Crypt from peat swamp, I used peat soil.


----------



## junglemike

Thanks all for viewing.....

Another river about 100km away from the previous river that I visited:





































Found _Crypt. striolata_ again....


----------



## junglemike

_Crypt. striolat_a from this river is big....




























_Piptospatha grabowskii_, a species of semi aquatic aroid also can be found here....


----------



## HeyPK

> I just mixed up the sand & aqua soil (black African soil) for Crypt from fast flowing stream....& for Crypt from peat swamp, I used peat soil.



What is the approximate percentage of aqua soil/sand? I would think that the mixture would be more than one half sand. Do you add any fertilizer to the water?


----------



## ddavila06

Mike! those pictures are awesome!! is/are there communities nearby or are those pretty isolated streams/rivers? thanks for sharing!


----------



## junglemike

HeyPK said:


> What is the approximate percentage of aqua soil/sand? I  would think that the mixture would be more than one half sand. Do you add any fertilizer to the water?


3/4of sand. That black African ADA soil already mixed with fertilizer inside, right?


----------



## junglemike

ddavila06 said:


> Mike! those pictures are awesome!! is/are there communities nearby or are those pretty isolated streams/rivers? thanks for sharing!


Got people staying there at lower part of the river. Upper part is logging area, so the water is not so clear.


----------



## HeyPK

> That black African ADA soil already mixed with fertilizer inside, right?


I don't really know, since I have never used it. If they add fertilizer, they should say so.


----------



## junglemike

HeyPK said:


> I don't really know, since I have never used it. If they add fertilizer, they should say so.


The fish shop owner told me no need to add fertilizer cos it contains something just like fertilizer.


----------



## HeyPK

If fertilizer has been added one would think that there would be a statement printed on the bag about the addition. But, maybe not. ADA often is very secretive. Even if fertilizer has been added, sooner or later the supply of some of the nutrients will run out through diffusion into the water and uptake by the plant.


----------



## junglemike

Last weekend, I went to visit a variety of _Crypt. striolata_. This _C. striolata_ is only found in the streams of limestone outcrop & the water is hard water. The colour is very green.

The habitat.



















Due to too much rainfall during this year dry season caused by La Nina, the Crypt. is growing faster than before. The population is increasing!!!


----------



## junglemike

So far, this variety only found in that limestone hills area in southern Sarawak.....




























The spathe



















.....to be continued.


----------



## junglemike

Last weekend, I had to drive 9 hours from Kuching to Bintulu to meet my friend there to discuss his wedding plan (I'll be his wedding photographer next month).....on the way to Bintulu, I stopped at a few places to look for Crypt.

The 1st location is a beautiful river guided by 2 snakes; the one on the left side of the riverbank is pit viper and the one on my right side is an oriental whip snake which is busy eating the water skink.

The river:




























Pit viper










Oriental whip snake & the water skink.


----------



## junglemike

After walking past the snakes, I found something in the water....










It's _Crypt. striolata_










The leaves are covered by silt, so when I removed it.....I was shocked to see the beautiful pattern on the leaf. It's like a tiger stripes.....so beautiful!!!



















Different spots, different pattern (leaves):



















_Piptospatha grabowskii_ also found here:










....to be continued.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

Wow, the C. striolata is very nice! Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Wow, the C. striolata is very nice! Thanks for the great pics!


Yup. striolata is very interesting....different habitat, different leaf pattern!


----------



## herns

junglemike said:


> Last weekend, I had to drive 9 hours from Kuching to Bintulu


I've been to Kuching. Its a small town which means a cat.


----------



## ddavila06

those snakes are awesome! sorry for the little lizards though lol
the pattern on those crypts are great! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chuukus

How long did it take you to find all these Crypts? Are these short walks to the habitat. Do you mark all the different spots on your GPS? Or do you spend days out in the jungle searching and camping overnight.

Im am in aww looking at all these different habitats. Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## junglemike

herns said:


> I've been to Kuching. Its a small town which means a cat.


Yes, thanks for visiting the cat city & I'm a jungle cat.


----------



## junglemike

ddavila06 said:


> those snakes are awesome! sorry for the little lizards though lol
> the pattern on those crypts are great! thanks for sharing!


Welcome. Will post more pix in the next few days....


----------



## junglemike

Chuukus said:


> How long did it take you to find all these Crypts? Are these short walks to the habitat. Do you mark all the different spots on your GPS? Or do you spend days out in the jungle searching and camping overnight.
> 
> Im am in aww looking at all these different habitats. Thank you for taking the time to post.


I always go to explore in the jungle. Sometimes climbing mountains, sometimes caving, and sometimes walking along the river to find Crypt. or anything. Yes, i use GPS in case I get lost in the thick jungle.


----------



## junglemike

2nd location is the habitat of _Crypt. yujii_. The water is blackwater river which got tidal influence.





































......to be continued.


----------



## junglemike

Next location is the habitat of "black" _Crypt. bullosa_. The water level was very high due to too much rainfall in Borneo caused by La Nina....even though right now is supposed to be our dry season.



















In others location of central Sarawak, the _Crypt. bullosa_ is usually green:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

I always enjoy your photos. Do you think the "black" Crypt. bullosa is always "black" or do you think the color is just temporary do to seasonal or environmental factors?


----------



## junglemike

This scene is very stunning....don't you think so? Some of the rivers in my homeland are so beautiful....the _Cryptocoryne_ is everywhere!!!










Next....is revisiting the habitat of crypt. auriculata in central Sarawak. The farmers already cleared the forest there for farming, but luckily, they didn't chop down the trees along the bank of that stream full of _C. auriculata_.



















If they chopped down the trees near the stream, then we have to say farewell to those Crypt.




























......to be continued.


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I always enjoy your photos. Do you think the "black" Crypt. bullosa is always "black" or do you think the color is just temporary do to seasonal or environmental factors?


Yes, even my friends & I keep them in our tank for months...the leaf still remain that color. It's very very dark green color, almost black!!! Interesting, right?


----------



## ddavila06

i love that black bullosa! very nice pictures and wheter by accident or on purpose, good thing they didnt damage those crypts by the streams!


----------



## junglemike

ddavila06 said:


> i love that black bullosa! very nice pictures and wheter by accident or on purpose, good thing they didnt damage those crypts by the streams!


Yes, for small scale farming, they won't destroy the streams cos they need clear & clean water for bathing & drinking....but for oil palm estate, they just destroyed anything or turning a stream into man made drain.


----------



## junglemike

Not far from my home, got a patch of lowland forest which is located very near to new residential area. I'm worried that whole forest will be gone oneday, so I spent few hours to photograph anything along the trail next to a river & streams.

There is no _Crypt_. in the river.










However, there are plenty of them in the streams next to the river:




























_Crypt. longicauda_ & _Barclaya motleyi _ growing together in this stream:










The sparthe of _Crypt. longicauda_:


----------



## junglemike

_Crypt. longicauda_. Some of the leaves are brownish, some are green and some got white-pinkish tiny spots on the leaf surface....


----------



## junglemike

Unidentified species of Crypt.





































Another unidentified species:


----------



## junglemike

_Crypt. ciliata_ var. _ciliata_



















_Crypt. auriculata_


----------



## junglemike

_Crypt. striolata_ near central Sarawak.





































_Crypt. striolata_ from central Sarawak (leaf is more round):





































I just posted new pictures of semi aquatic aroids, please visit my new thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...73830-aquatic-semi-aquatic-plants-borneo.html

.....to be continued.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Mike,

Nice photos.....as always!


----------



## junglemike

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Nice photos.....as always!


Thanks Roy. More coming out.....


----------



## rhstranger

What an awesome thread. To be able to see the plants from the aquarium world in their natural habitat is just amazing. And your photography is excellent!
Many thanks, Mike!


----------



## junglemike

rhstranger said:


> What an awesome thread. To be able to see the plants from the aquarium world in their natural habitat is just amazing. And your photography is excellent!
> Many thanks, Mike!


Welcome.


----------



## GimmeGills

I am throughly enjoying this thread and it makes me appreciated my plants so much more by seeing them in their natural habitat. Love your photography and the angles from which you take your shots. Thank you for bring this to us!


----------



## junglemike

GimmeGills said:


> I am throughly enjoying this thread and it makes me appreciated my plants so much more by seeing them in their natural habitat. Love your photography and the angles from which you take your shots. Thank you for bring this to us!


Welcome.


----------



## junglemike

_Crypt. cordata_ var. _grabowskii _was "disappeared" few years ago when the habitat was destroyed. Today, I went deep inside the peat swamp forest to find it....I was alone at that time. After 1 & half hours later, I was so happy to find it in another new location.


----------



## junglemike

This clump of _Crypt. cordata_ var. _grabowskii_ is growing in emersed condition....




























....to be continued.


----------



## deftones2015

That is awesome


----------



## junglemike

deftones2015 said:


> That is awesome


Yup. I still feel the excitement today.


----------



## deftones2015

junglemike said:


> Yup. I still feel the excitement today.


It's always nice to know that the plants are not totally lost in nature, especially with the habitats of many different species disappearing daily.


----------



## junglemike

deftones2015 said:


> It's always nice to know that the plants are not totally lost in nature, especially with the habitats of many different species disappearing daily.


Ya...I always believe those plants are still there but I was lazy to explore in a very disturbed peat swamp forest full of vines & bushes. Last Sunday was a tough trip for me when I explored deep into the swamp alone.


----------



## wintor56

I too like all your photos but more so, the ones of C.Bullosa. I am bullated crypt addict !!!!


----------



## Khamul1of9

Nice find!!!! Must be so exciting.


----------



## junglemike

Thanks Wintor & Khamul! Yes, I was very excited to find it again after so many years. I thought I won't see it anymore....but that Sunday, I suddenly got the courage to explore deep inside the peat swamp to find it....alone.


----------



## junglemike

December 5, 2010. In this trip, I planned to hike along a blackwater river to upper part to search for waterfall & cascades but I was shocked to find a big colony of _Cryptocoryne striolata_ in this acidic blackwater river!!! It is unusual to find this species in blackwater.

The habitat:



















At first I thought those are rocks....or algae, but when I jumped into the river & found out it is _Crypt_. _striolata_....hoooray!!!


----------



## junglemike

The spathe:



















The leaves are very variable:


----------



## totziens

Oh boy! I would jump into the stream if I see them


----------



## Chuukus

Your photography is something like ive never seen. Beautifull blackwater river!

These picture are truly inspiring!


----------



## WeedCali

this thread keeps getting better! awesome photos!


----------



## illustrator

These stunning pictures make me realise again and again that we can never recreate this fully in an aquarium, even though we keep trying. I wonder, is keeping an aquarium an efford to compensate for not being able to go out there ourselves?


----------



## junglemike

Thanks all for viewing....I may go back to take underwater shot oneday....


----------



## junglemike

More photos (other species of aquatic plants) are posted in this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...830-aquatic-semi-aquatic-plants-borneo-4.html


----------



## bsmith

So great that you get to do this. After looking thorough your pics and comments I am convinced that it is possible to grow any crypt in a tank with good substrate and that co2 is only necessary when you are trying to grow them faster.


----------



## Joswan

Oh my God! If only I have aquarium fever earlier, I'll snatched them all! I was from Indonesia and my country (Borneo included) is rich of many varieties plants and animals. I'm living in United States right now and feel the scarcity of plants selection


----------



## junglemike

Joswan said:


> Oh my God! If only I have aquarium fever earlier, I'll snatched them all! I was from Indonesia and my country (Borneo included) is rich of many varieties plants and animals. I'm living in United States right now and feel the scarcity of plants selection


Indonesia got more interesting Crypt. than my country (Malaysia). I believe got a lot of new species in Papua.


----------



## junglemike

bsmith said:


> So great that you get to do this. After looking thorough your pics and comments I am convinced that it is possible to grow any crypt in a tank with good substrate and that co2 is only necessary when you are trying to grow them faster.


Yup agreed. Good substrate & CO2 can make them grow faster....


----------



## junglemike

Last Monday (January 10), my flight ran out of runway & crashed. Luckily, no explosion & everyone survived except 4 people had to send to hospital by ambulance. Since I'm survived from the air crash, I will spend more time this year to explore my homeland....find more Crypt. cos you don't know when is your last day....life is so precious. I want to spend more time in the jungle to photograph Crypt., fish or anything in the rivers & the jungle. 

Link to my photo album related to that horrible incident:

http://junglemike.multiply.com/photos/album/595/We_survived_from_air_crash


----------



## ferchu22

Hi Mike, glad to hear that most of the people were ok after the incident!
Regards,


----------



## Khamul1of9

thats very frightening! Glad everyone made it out alive!!!


----------



## Dave-H

Wow, glad you weren't hurt. For some reason, I always get nervous on AirAsia


----------



## junglemike

Thanks everyone. I bought a waterproof case for my DSLR camera....hope can take underwater picture of the Crypt. in the river oneday.


----------



## HeyPK

Your photos keep getting better and better. Some of your recent ones look like you were using a polarizing filter to reduce reflections from the water surface.


----------



## junglemike

HeyPK said:


> Your photos keep getting better and better. Some of your recent ones look like you were using a polarizing filter to reduce reflections from the water surface.


No, I seldom use polarizer filter.


----------



## totziens

Glad to hear that you survive the crash. We need you here! :wink:


----------



## Bert H

Glad you're ok, Mike. I can't imagine how scary and life altering that might be.


----------



## junglemike

Thanks everyone. I'll fly very frequent this year to photograph the flora & fauna in South East Asia, especially my homeland - Borneo.


----------



## junglemike

A blackwater river:










_Crypt. striolata_


----------



## junglemike

Updating (March 2011):

A researcher from Europe said the _Crypt. cordata_ 'siamensis' that me & my friends found last year in northen Peninsular Malaysia is a cross hybrid species. Also, _Crypt. cordata _var. _grabowskii_ from Sarawak is actually a _zonata_.


----------

